# Aquarist Awards, is your tank worth a gold silver or bronze?



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick mention that we are now opening an Aquarist Awards section on our website in which you can submit your photos using the upload form and not only will your aquariums get featured on our site, but you will also be given a medal of either gold, silver or bronze showing how good your tank, photo, DIY project or aquascape is compared to set criteria - like the Chelsea flower show, only for fishkeepers. 

The Info can be found here as well as an entry form
http://aquaristmagazine.com/aquarist-awards/


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Neat, but I don't think my jungle tanks will ever win...


----------



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

It's not so much about winning but rather gaining recognition


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I guess they are pretty in a jungle mess type of way...


----------



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

lol, though the judging criteria aren't made available, like michelin stars, you never know what they're judged on


----------

